# MSI GTX 1060 relativ Warm - normal ?



## polaQue (20. August 2018)

Moinsen Leute,

folgendes Problem : 

Mein neu gebraucht gekaufte MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GT OCV1 6GB hat glaube ich ein Design oder ein Kühlproblem. 
Bei dem Orginallüfter ist eine Lamelle Abgebrochen, wesshalb er mit sogar niedriger Drehzahl ein hochfrequentes, penetrantes Geräusch produziert was mich absolut wahnsinnig macht! Hab beide Lüfter demontiert, und gegen eine Selbstgebrauchte Custom Variante mit 2x80mm BEQuiet Silentwings gelöst. Jetzt unter 12V unhörbar, im IDLE wird der GPU ~30°C warm und unter 99% Auslastung wird er krasse 70 °C heiß ! Dies wird sogar nicht besser, wenn ich noch einen dritten 250mm Lüfter! oben drauf über den ganzen Grafikkarten Klimbim gehangen habe. 70°C ist absolut das niedrigste der Gefühle! Verglichen mit meiner damaligen GTX 1070 die unter 100% Orginallüfter Leistung nur 55-60 °C wurde ist das schon stark !

Mir ist aufgefallen als ich die neue Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen habe, das die Rams zb garnicht in den Kühlungskreislauf des Lamellenkühlers eingebaut sind. Mich regt das wirklich sehr auf, das bei einer knapp 300 Euro Grafikarte sowas im Design nicht beachtet wurde.  Der Lamellenkühler erinnert mich eher an den einer Riva TNT2 statt einer Geforce der 10 Generation (((

Meine Frage ist nun : Gibt es eine kostengünstige Bastellösung auf Wasser oder eine verbesserte Luftkühlung zB per Arctic Accelero usw ? 
Alternativ, gibt es ggf. eine von Werk aus Wassergekühlte 1060 zu einem schmalen Euro Kurs die ihr mir empfehlen könntet ? Wieso 1060 ? Weil alle anderen Karten (1070/1080 usw usw) einfach Overpowered sind, ich spiele nur auf Full HD und die Stromkosten sind mir irgendwo wichtig 

Vielen Lieben dank euch !


----------



## EyRaptor (21. August 2018)

Nur sind 70C° absolut nicht heiß. Da würde ich mir wirklich keine Gedanken machen.
Spannungswandler und Rams werden bei dieser Karte (wie bei vielen anderen auch) durch den Luftstrom durch die Lüfter gekühlt.

Einen Accelero könntest du dennoch auf die Karte bauen, wenn du unbedingt derart niedrige Temperaturen haben willst.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. August 2018)

Wo ist das Problem? 

Das deine Selbstbau Bastellösung nicht so gut ist wie der Werkslüfter (den man ggf auch als Ersatzteil bestellen kann...)?
Die 70° sind jedenfalls kein Problem, was stört dich daran?


----------



## Chinaquads (21. August 2018)

Alter krass, 70°C ? HolyMoly.

Hast du dich vor dem Kauf nicht ein wenig schlau gemacht, wie das Kühldesign ist und ob es was taugt ? 

Stromkosten wichtig ? Bei 40 Watt Unterschied unter Volllast ?  ( Zu einer 1070 )


----------



## _Berge_ (21. August 2018)

Deine MSI 1060 ist die "Sparvariante" von MSI

Bei Allen Herstellern mit günstigen Customs ist es so, dass der VRAM und meist auch die VRM´s nicht vom Kühler berührt werden sondern vom Luftstrom "leben"

Mir fallen folgende ein:

MSI: Armor und deine
PALIT/Gainward: StormX und DUAL FAN
Inno3d: Twin X2
Giagabyte: Widnforce (je nach Revision)
Asus: Expedition und DUAL
KFA²: die OC, nicht die EXOC
Zotac: wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung habe alle 1060er

Vorteil bei diesen Design ist nur, dass du einen besseren Kühler als die FE bekommst, außerdem sind die PCB _meistens_ Refferenz


Der günstigste Preis deiner 1060 beträgt 287€

Dafür hättest ein super Custom Design bekommen:

Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix, 6GB GDDR5 ab €'*'279,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Im Endeffekt kannst du nur einen Aftermarket Kühler verwenden, oder dich damit abfinden dass 70grad völlig in Ordnung sind


Welche 1070 war es denn genau?

Vorschlag abseits vom Accelero Luftkühler:

NZXT Kraken G12 schwarz ab €'*'25,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Plus

Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240 ab €'*'52,78 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## S!lent dob (21. August 2018)

Alles unter 80° bei Dauerlast ist doch kühl, relax, solang er dir nicht zu laut ist, ißt aller gut und du könntest ja auch einfach die Lüfter schneller laufen lassen, was alle anderen Bauteile ebenfalls erfreut.


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2018)

Frag Mal Besitzer von z.B. einer 290 oder 390 von AMD, da hatte der Chip je nach Kühler gerne Mal 90 °C und die VRM 105 °C.
Selbst mit meinem Prolimatech Kühler und zwei 140 mm Noctua Lüftern bin ich schnell bei 80°C GPU Temperatur.
Bin daher ist bei dir alles top von den Temperaturen her.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (21. August 2018)

Octobit schrieb:


> Frag Mal Besitzer von z.B. einer 290 oder 390 von AMD, da hatte der Chip je nach Kühler gerne Mal 90 °C und die VRM 105 °C.
> Selbst mit meinem Prolimatech Kühler und zwei 140 mm Noctua Lüftern bin ich schnell bei 80°C GPU Temperatur.
> Bin daher ist bei dir alles top von den Temperaturen her.



Also meine R9 390 wurde bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen maximal 72 Grad warm und blieb dabei noch recht leise. Wakü habe ich nur für die CPU.


----------



## MDJ (21. August 2018)

Brauchst du die hohen Frames mit permanenter Vollauslastung? Ansonsten auf 60 fps deckeln, damit läufst du nicht immer unter Volllast und sparst dir Temperatur.


----------

